# kitchen tap problems??



## 106830 (Sep 3, 2007)

hi, i am looking for advice on the kitchen tap in my 1989 B544,
i have had the van for 2 years and everything was going fine... apart from a couple of teething probs..any way...the tap in the kitchen only pumps water when i switch it on, then turn the tap on in the bathroom??
if i turn the tap off in the b/room, the kitchen stops..
when i first turn the kitchen tap on there is a little comes out....but then it stops, i thought at first an air blockage or something..
has any one else come across this or would i need a new tap... its just annoying that the switch on the kitchen tap doesn't seem to kick in the pump...

thanks in anticipation


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Coblers,

There is a micro - switch built into the tap. I have a feeling that the contacts of the switch are now defunct. Likewise there is also a micro - switch built into the tap in the washhand basin, therefore by opening the kitchen tap and turning on the wash room tap you are in effect turning on the water pump which will allow water to be pumped through the kitchen tap.

You can either replace the micro - switch in the tap or disconnect the micro switch from under the sink and wire in a separate switch that will do the same job.

Regards

Drew


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cobblers
I had the same problem as you, had a new switch put in under warranty.

I understand this is a common problem with this type of tap - so I also purchased a spare switch from Hymer UK. £8.00 if I remember right 

Steve F


----------



## 106835 (Sep 3, 2007)

of course a REAL motorhomer would take the tap apart, pull out the tiny microswitch,fumble about ,clean the contacts like a set of old ignition points on a car with a bit of glass paper,struggle to re-assemble and re-insert said microswitch, lose his temper,swear at the wife,kick the dog and then when it fails 2 months later...... go and buy a new micro switch for £8


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Good idea scottyrv but unfortunately the main reason for failure is the wire braking with the constant bending that takes place when the tap is opened/closed.

If it was the contacts, then you have a problem because you cannot get into the switch to clean them with out damaging the casing.

Steve F


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Cobblers et al

I've had the same problem with my B564 and yes, it's the microswitch. I replaced the kitchen tap switch about a 6 weeks ago, and it cost a bit more than Zoro's £8 - around £17, I seem to recall. Shortly after, the bathroom tap starting playing up. I've managed to solder the parted wire back to its contact, but doubtless it'll break again at some inconvenient moment. The kitchen wiring was hard enough to get to thread through, I'm not sure how the bathroom wiring is reached....

Terry


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

if these are whale taps you should pick these up for approx £4 from any caravan dealer - £17 sounds excessive

ours went in our elddis just after we bought it - tried to repair the existing ones but voltmeter registered no resistance when turned on - this stumped me as to where the fault lay as this was also true of the new ones - i kept them promising myself i'd solve it but as i've now sold the van i don't suppose i will...

Mark


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

on a similar note my bathroom sink tap will not dispence hot water but when the tap is turned on the pump works, cant see any blockages, any ideas?

Cheers Buzz


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Lack of water at the tap with the pump running suggests an airlock. An old cure was to redirect the cold supply through the hot tap by blocking the outlet, alternatively a trumpet style blow up the hot tap can sometimes work, just remember to open the hot tap before either of the aforementioned experiments. if you dont have a mixer type tap you can link the hot and cold taps with a short piece of hose and try forcing cold water back through the hot system

noel


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

> on a similar note my bathroom sink tap will not dispence hot water but when the tap is turned on the pump works, cant see any blockages, any ideas?
> 
> Cheers Buzz


Buzz
Is it just the bathroom? So your kitchen does give hot water?

Steve


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

If they are Reich taps, like ours are, you can contact Reich UK, on (01543) 459243. Ask for Rick. He is in the process of sending me a new part, where others only wanted to sell me a new tap @ £90.00

Give him a ring, and he will give you his e-mail address for you to send an image of the tap/type/part.

Hope this helps.

Jock.


----------

